# Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.



## Kruthendo (6. Juli 2017)

*Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der (Namens-) Suche bzw nach Programmen, wo ich ingame mir verschiedene Werte meines Systems anzeigen lassen kann. Ich würde gerne (wie ich sehr vielen Video/Youtube reviews) sehen, was das System beim Gaming abliefert. Also die Anzeigen, die dann immer oben links in der Ecke stehen.

Ich will mir nämlich ein Ryzen System mit einer GTX 1080ti zulegen und dort dann sehen, wie das ganze läuft.  Was nutzt ihr so oder was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## teachmeluv (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

Dafür brauchst du den MSI Afterburner in Einheit mit Riva Statistics Tuner. Thats it!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

Und zusätzlich noch HWInfo64 für Werte die der RTSS nicht selbst ermittelt.
Anleitung Gpu- und Cpu-Auslastung via OSD in Spielen anzeigen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## teachmeluv (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

Hatte eine der neuen Betas ab Version 10 nicht schon CPU Temps + Auslastung für die einzelnen Kerne mit dabei?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

Ich verwende aktuell die Beta11.
Diese zeigt zwar die Auslastung der CPU-Kerne an - aber für die CPU-Temp gibt es nur einenr Wert (CPU1).

Auch nimmt der Afterburner nicht bei allen Systemen die "richtige" CPU-Temperatur.
Bei meinem Kumpel mit AMD-FX wird vom Afterburner z.B. der Wert von "CPU-Package" (wie es HWInfo bezeichnet) genommen.
Dieser ist aber meist viel geringer als die von HWInfo über das Mainboard ausgelesene Temp.

Deswegen würde ich für alles was mit CPU, RAM und sonstiges zu tun hat besser HWInfo nehmen.


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Hatte eine der neuen Betas ab Version 10 nicht schon CPU Temps + Auslastung für die einzelnen Kerne mit dabei?



So ist es.
Und alle Werte können als Graph dargestellt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und HWInfo kann inzwischen auch Graphen ins OSD vom AB bringen. Man kann übrigens JEDEN Wert von HWinfo ins OSD vom AB schieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruthendo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Programme für fps, CPU und GPU Auslastung, Temperaturen usw.*

vielen Dank, ich werde das dann mal testen, sobald der rechner fertig ist.


----------

